# FS: Shrimp



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Painted Fire red: $10 each

























CRS S Grade: $7 each of 10 for $55
CBS S grade: $8 each

CRS SS: $15 each
CRS SS+: $18 each









CRS SSS: not crown not flower $23 each









CRS/CBS crown flower: available upon request

OEBT: $25 each

Panda: $225 each

I also have a few amanos lurking around not sure about size: $1.50 each!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

added amanos!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Frank:

Take care of yourself and your family.

God Bless,

Gordon


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I want pandas frank!!! I will give you a call or e-mail you soon i don't have room for OEBT right now but i want to have some.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I want pandas frank!!! I will give you a call or e-mail you soon i don't have room for OEBT right now but i want to have some.


kk, btw your girl is still at my parents house and shes berried:


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

She is one "HOT" mamma~


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lucky guy Stephan, where is my female berried Frank hahahah lol....


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Get better soon Frank! cant wait to get my hands on more shrimp for my 30 gallon rimless


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

BKK are off the market only pandas for now, but they do give off roughly half and half panda and BKK



fraggalrock said:


> Get better soon Frank! cant wait to get my hands on more shrimp for my 30 gallon rimless


thx =)


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks FRANK!

----------------

ED & CRIS: haven't seen and talk to both of you for a while hahaha. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Thanks FRANK!
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ED & CRIS: haven't seen and talk to both of you for a while hahaha. Hope to see you soon!


i think we should all have a meet up point at my house or my parents for a lil hot pot or something =) lets wait till after i'm better lol


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> i think we should all have a meet up point at my house or my parents for a lil hot pot or something =) lets wait till after i'm better lol


For sure, you know me i'm always up for good food wahahahaha. I love eating dangit!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think all amanos are spoken for. But may have a few more will know when i net them out.



MananaP said:


> For sure, you know me i'm always up for good food wahahahaha. I love eating dangit!


I think we all know that =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! will only be selling for the next 2 weeks before I drown myself back into books for next set of midterms


----------

